# Regarding Emacs and the meta key on a MacBook.



## ven (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi,
When I am running Emacs (in GUI mode) in GNOME, the meta key works fine i.e. alt-v jumps back one page.
But when I remove the line: "gnome-enable" from rc.conf and reboot FreeBSD then alt-v does not work in Emacs (although ctrl-v works). Doing alt-v in Emacs without GNOME simply prints v at the cursor. Yea... i can of course use esc as the meta key... but I would really love to use the alt / option key of my MacBook as the meta key.
I am running FreeBSD 8.1 on a MacBook.
Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## ven (Jul 31, 2011)

Well... never mind. I am going back to vim  Key combinations in Emacs are too tough for me.


----------

